
Gigabit Seattle - aaronbrethorst
http://gigabitseattle.com/
======
ghshephard
HN Conversation here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4918669>

------
icelancer
I live in Columbia City. Obviously it's right out of my townhome's range.
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFff

------
31reasons
I can only dream of it in Los Angeles. Perhaps 2020.

~~~
arctangent
Fear not. I think it will spread quicker than that :-)

------
hayksaakian
The map is a nice touch.

